# Over the counter yeast fighting products?



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Or effective home remedies? Eva seems to get yeast on her skin by her belly following antibiotic treatment. Probiotics have helped somewhat, but not completely. 

Do you know of any over the counter products to treat skin yeast with? I would like to try that before I go the vet route.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Vinegar or anything acidic creates an inhospitable environment for yeast. But if it's a skin issue, I'd get some Micatin, Tinactin (or anything for foot fungus/jock itch) cream or spray and apply it to the affected area.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

When it's wet or raining, Lucy gets it under her paws sometimes if i forget to dry her off when she comes inside. Tinactin seems to work when I've used it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would shave the area up,,and I use Vetericyn for EVERYTHING


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Vinegar or anything acidic creates an inhospitable environment for yeast. But if it's a skin issue, I'd get some Micatin, Tinactin (or anything for foot fungus/jock itch) cream or spray and apply it to the affected area.


Yeah, I was a little worried about her licking something poisonous. The spot area is on her belly where she can pretty easily reach it. I suppose I could do what I have done in the past, put whatever it is on, then immediately take her for a walk, then towel the area when she gets back so she couldn't really consume much of it? Think that would work out?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the vetericyn is non poisonous and in fact the rep told me she used it for her strep throat


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is a good website:

Great Dane Puppies Pet Health | Dog Diet, Nutrition, Giant Breed Puppy Foods | GREATDANELADY.COM

You can read about yeast problems, and programs she has put together to cure them. While your girl may only have a small problem, it can become a big problem with the wrong or no treatment.

Good luck!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

misterW said:


> Yeah, I was a little worried about her licking something poisonous.


Honestly I don't know whether the active ingredient in the anti-yeast creams, powders, and sprays is toxic if ingested. I am sure that the label says "for external use only" because it's not intended to be taken orally, but if it were highly toxic it would probably not be available over the counter. There is an oral medication for yeast infections that is quite effective, but you must go to the vet for that.

If you're very worried about her licking the area, maybe try spraying the area with a bitter-tasting substance like Bitter Apple after using Tinactin or whatever. Or, you could try something else altogether, like wiping the area with vinegar a couple times a day and continue with the probiotics.

I am not sold on Vetericyn, it is pricey and I haven't heard enough about it to determine whether it is actually effective, or if it is just expensive snake oil.

How were you able to determine whether it is in fact a yeast infection?


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Honestly I don't know whether the active ingredient in the anti-yeast creams, powders, and sprays is toxic if ingested. I am sure that the label says "for external use only" because it's not intended to be taken orally, but if it were highly toxic it would probably not be available over the counter. There is an oral medication for yeast infections that is quite effective, but you must go to the vet for that.
> 
> If you're very worried about her licking the area, maybe try spraying the area with a bitter-tasting substance like Bitter Apple after using Tinactin or whatever. Or, you could try something else altogether, like wiping the area with vinegar a couple times a day and continue with the probiotics.
> 
> ...


I have not done a culture or anything like that; my preliminary suspected diagnosis is based on where it is (armpits and other little nooks that are likely to be more moist than other areas), when it happens (following anti-biotic treatment that would wipe out competing bacteria), and how it smells (like her ears when she had a yeast infection there). 

Certainly if it worsened I would take her to a vet. I just feel that the more of her symptoms that I can treat or prevent myself, the better. Same approach I would take myself -- try some over the counter/natural remedies first, then head to the doctor.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Pau D'Arco works well. Also things like coconut oil, oil of oregano.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

I have Cody on a skin program through NZYMES.COM: Official Site! Natural Supplements for Pets and People. I have had success with these supplements as well as using recommended food and bathing him frequently with anti fungal/anti bacterial shampoo. He's been on the program for about 4 months and doing well. I don't shampoo as much as they recommended at the beginning...probably once every two weeks or so. I believe some other board members have used this with mixed results. Even if u decide not to use their products u can learn a lot about fungal skin issues from reading on their website. As usual take everything u read w a grain of salt. They are trying to sell u something! Hopes this helps and get well to your pooch!
:hug:


----------

